# Winged and Wingless



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a couple of RRR Superbirds. Blue one has MM anodized aluminum wheels. White & orange has RRR skinnys painted orange in front to match the body.
I think I like the wingless look better.:thumbsup:


I got to stop using blue painters tape for masking :lol::lol::freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice work Win! I prefer the wingless look also.

We need to get you going on a door track so you can run all these cars you are building


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whoa.. not bad!!! anything mopar i love it!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Petty fan!*

Win,

I like the Petty one and the wingless one too. Was a huge Richard Petty fan growing up as a kid and that Winged Warrior of yours is Sweet!

Did you know that Richard Petty dipped into Drag racing for a short while but, something bad happened so, Nascar he went! Did a report for school on him as a young boy.

The wingless car does look Cool...way to go man! 

Bob...43 rules...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*GO PETTY!!!!!!!!!*
We did this with the Tyco Superbirds. Here's the thread.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=220621
I also did that with an old AFX Dodge Daytona. I thought about doing it with a Tjet, but JL made the 69 Charger body. That bullet nose sure looks good though. Great looking paint job :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*2 tone*

I like the 2 tone red/white combo with contrasting wheels!!! I'll bet that one looks good going around the track!!! And I do like Petty cars!!! RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Good stuff Win. I like those MM wheelsets too. nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet cars, Jerry!

Quite the handsome pair!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nah -- Gotta have the wings man.

And what's with the bassackwards "STP" ?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice lookin cars win.. The 2 tone is cool..
but my mopar is winged...

DOBA,

didn't ya ever hear about the basackwards STP...
Its a women thing (pms), but only for nascar driver..(PTS) Preminstral Turn Sindrum


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Win They look great ! I have to agree ,the wingless one looks neat ! It looks more like a rocket without the wing . 
Bob I remeber that Drag racing stint Petty Enterprises did. Didn't they call that the 43jr.?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Nah -- Gotta have the wings man.
> 
> And what's with the bassackwards "STP" ?


'doba,
These old tired eyes forgot to use a magnifying glass. Well it looked right when I put it on :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Win,
Couple of nice ones. Really like that Schlitz sponsorship on your wingless wonder. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

bobhch said:


> Win,
> 
> Did you know that Richard Petty dipped into Drag racing for a short while but, something bad happened so, Nascar he went!
> Bob...43 rules...zilla


The King went drag racing because of the NASCAR ban of the Hemi. He raced an altered wheelbase 64 Barracuda, 43jr. I believe a front spindle broke and the wheel went into the crowd. It either seriously injured or killed a boy.

BTW - WIN43,Excellent job on the wing & wingless cars!

Marty


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I found this on a site I use for petty refference.

" "Richard Petty in 1965 breifly entered drag racing, driving a Plymouth Barracuda with a 426 Hemi engine after NASCAR banned that engine from its stock car races following the 1964 season.

On February 28, 1965 driving a Barracuda called "Outlawed," in a match race with Arnie Beswick, the Barracuda experienced transmission problems off the line. As Petty tried to find second gear, the car started to get loose. When Petty finally got it into second gear the car suddenly broke loose, turned towards the spectator area, and hit the embankment. The Petty Blue Barracuda vaulted the embankment, and went into the crowd. Seven people were injured; the eighth victim, 8 year old Wayne Dye of Austell, Georgia died of his injuries before reaching the hospital."

Where is the car now????


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

gear buster said:


> I found this on a site I use for petty refference.
> 
> "
> On February 28, 1965 driving a Barracuda called "Outlawed," in a match race with Arnie Beswick, the Barracuda experienced transmission problems off the line. As Petty tried to find second gear, the car started to get loose. When Petty finally got it into second gear the car suddenly broke loose, turned towards the spectator area, and hit the embankment. The Petty Blue Barracuda vaulted the embankment, and went into the crowd. Seven people were injured; the eighth victim, 8 year old Wayne Dye of Austell, Georgia died of his injuries before reaching the hospital."
> ...


That's right it was called "Outlawed"! The numbers on the side were 43jr.

One of the doors belongs to a guy in St. Petersburg, FL. He had it authenticated by Richard Petty. I don't know where the rest of the car is.

Marty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hemi...Thanks Richard!*

O.K. now I am curious as to what this thing looked like so, I found this link.

http://www.1962to1965mopar.ornocar.com/mmo12007.html

Richard Petty is pretty much responsible for getting Hemi engines put into Plymouth & Dodge production cars. 

Bob...Hemi...zilla


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Hemis and Pettys are like PBJ..:thumbsup:

Here is pics of the car back when he ran it.
Enjoy


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the pics GB ! It was an interesting time for sure.


----------

